# [SOLVED] How to "emerge" specific version "gentoo-sources"?

## anrs

I want to emerge the kernel 2.6.12, but "emerge gentoo-sources" directly will get the kernel 2.6.31,

then how to emerge the 2.6.12 gentoo-sources?Last edited by anrs on Sun Jan 24, 2010 2:32 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Exil

I think it's impossible. Oldest version in portage is 2.6.16-r13.

you need to find ebuild and sources for 2.6.12. Do not ask me where  :Wink: 

----------

## sera

```
emerge =sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.16-r13
```

for the oldest still available gentoo-sources.

----------

## nenemsis5

 *anrs wrote:*   

> I want to emerge the kernel 2.6.12, but "emerge gentoo-sources" directly will get the kernel 2.6.31,
> 
> then how to emerge the 2.6.12 gentoo-sources?

 

```
emerge -av =sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.12 
```

but acknowled that this version isnt in the current portage treeLast edited by nenemsis5 on Wed Jan 20, 2010 9:09 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ChianasGeek

Hi,

Well, it looks like gentoo-sources-2.6.12 have gone from the tree - oldest version is 2.6.16-r13 as of my sync of portage yesterday.

However, to emerge a specific version, you would:

```

emerge =sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.16-r13

```

or replace the version number with whichever version you're choosing.

HTH

----------

## anrs

thanks everyone

----------

## ReeferMac

 *ChianasGeek wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> However, to emerge a specific version, you would:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Quite a bit!!!!

Thanks a million.

- Mac

----------

